# Fun mounted game ideas



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Carrying a measuring glass full of water from point A to B at the walk, trot and, later on, at the canter. The rider who spills the least wins. Just remember to de-spook the horses for water spilling on their rumps/necks before trying to do it at a speed.  You have to have a really independent seat and steady hands not to spill the water!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Pole bending, which I always did with trees on trail rides. 

Another fun thing I would is get a soccerball, a net, and a broom, and have my own little 'polo' games. When you're concentrating on maneuvering the broom and your horse, the seat goes to the back of your mind and becomes second nature. For myself, I find that when I am thinking about my position, I mess it up, but if I concentrate on the job, then I remain centered and balanced.

There are a ton of little gymkhana games- getting the mail out of the mailbox, different barrel patterns, picking up a flag and placing it in a buggy. Ride with a glass of water, an egg and spoon, or a dollar bill under your bum. 

I used to have my mare stand on a tire, or walk her on a small wooden bridge. Be creative, and find things fun for you and your horse!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Money sized paper under the knee and trot. If you have tall barrels, place then upside down at the far end and have the rider race down (at their speed) and place a tennis ball or a stone on the barrel. If it bounces off, the rider has to dismount, pick up the ball, mount then place it again. Then hurry back. If two kids go at the same time, a little competition makes them try harder. I've set up two barrels at each end, loading the near ones with three balls/stones so they make three runs back and forth. You will see a difference in the riding between the first and third ball as the kids get braver.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

We use to play tons of mounted games at the stable I volunteered at. 
-Dollar bill under your leg bareback. Gotta keep it there to win it.
-Egg and spoon 
-Apple bobbing. You race up to a barrel with a bucket of water with apples, get off and bob for your apple, then race back to finish line with apple in your mouth. (This is a good summer one to cool off with).
- Phone book game. You have a phone book on a barrel and you're given a name. You race up and and find the name, rip the page out and race back.
-Command game. Instructor yells out commands (like walk, canter, turn right, etc) and you must do the command as quick as you can.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

This topic is very interesting, any advice on fun things to do when riding alone in a small arena?


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

You can do pretty much all of the things I posted by yourself, and in a relatively small space. Just get creative, and try to tie it to your goals! I came up with my polo game when I was working on response to leg pressure, as far as lateral type movement. Since I was using my hands to control the broom, we had to figure it out and she was very 'game' oriented, so that helped it click. Think about your goals, and make up fun games to incorporate them. Or, give yourself challenges. I used to ride an Appy gelding, and we were stuck in a small ring, so I would say stuff like, Hmmm- wonder if we can sidepass all the way around? And then we would work on it. Or back all the way around. We also did 'snowman' circles- a 20 meter circle, then on top of it a 10meter cicle, and then a 5 meter circle. I personally get really bored in a ring, so I try to come up with fun challenges that will accomplish a goal for both me and my horse.


----------



## Horse7550 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank u everyone for your awesome replies!! These are great ideas I will definitely try!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You can also do "around the world". Essentially you move one leg over your horse at a time. So, you go from a regular riding position, to both legs on the left of the horse, to sitting backwards, to both legs on the right of the horse, back to a regular riding position. This helps your balance and seat, but should be done on a well broke horse, and with someone holding the reins xD


----------



## FaithFamilyHorses34 (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't know if this would help with seat or not, but I've always wanted to go out into the woods or a fairly dense, slightly open area with 6 or 7 other people and their horses and play mounted capture the hoof pick.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Races:
at the walk, the SLOWEST horse wins , but no stopping allowed till the finish line
at the walk-the first accross the finish line wins (fastest walk-but no trotting allowed)

repeat above at trot, maybe canter (depending on size of area and experience of riders,horses)

It takes skill to keep walking but keeping it slow. lol.

or,,,a backing 'race'...
or set up cones/barrels, and see who can back thru them the cleanest or the fastest (or slowest)(use your imagination)

sideways ...

have fun


----------

